# My Second TT, Project Misano...Nurburgring, Redemption!



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

So following on from my tradition of having 2 cars of each model ( had 2 mk1 clios over 7 years ) i thought i would continue this with a second TT after 4 years of owning the 1st :lol: TBH my hand has been forced on this one as my current TT developed a serious paint issue a few years back and started to look like absolute shit but remained mechanically sound until recently when the turbo oil seal decided to give in and started to smoke a little :x i then decided rather than paint my car ( £2000+) and replace turbo (£800+) i would get another TT in a different colour and slightly later reg as i was very happy with my previous TT and it was extremely reliable being driven every single day over my 4 years of ownership and never letting me down..this new car as some big shoes to fill in that respect :lol: I will be stripping down the silver TT and selling it in parts once i have taken off what i need for this car 

Enough of that,

The new car  53 reg In Misano Red 94k , Red leather although i will be selling this and fitting my black interior.. i do love them just not in a red car. Refurbed gloss black genuine RSTT Wheels which again are getting sold as i am getting mine redone in silver and will be fitting them instead. Tint's will be getting removed as i am not a fan... it currently on apex springs but again getting removed as i have Koni Coilovers going on from the silver car. Have actually got a lot to change/ fit over the next few months but will try keep this updated as i go along


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks great - I'm with you on the red/red combo... A bit OTT. Odd really as I think black/black is rather sombre but red/red seem a tad too much 

Have fun swapping


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice! perhaps tho"just sayin" , it might be better to describe it as "my second TT"


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

rusTTy_racer said:


> Looks great - I'm with you on the red/red combo... A bit OTT. Odd really as I think black/black is rather sombre but red/red seem a tad too much
> 
> Have fun swapping


Yep the red on red is defiantly not the right combo... they look stunning in black, gray, avus and silver cars imo just not red :lol: Luckily have a nice full black leather interior to go in so the red stuff will be going for sale on here or ebay  The Black interior suit all colours 



3TT3 said:


> Nice! perhaps tho"just sayin" , it might be better to describe it as "my second TT"


Done


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## burtz (Sep 7, 2015)

Shame about your silver TT, was the whole reason i bought one in silver lol

Red looks good man!


----------



## HeadCharge (Mar 28, 2016)

Looks in great condition, lovely looking car.


----------



## ImageTT (Jan 16, 2016)

Would you be interested in doing a deal with my mint alcantara interior against your red leather?


----------



## razoredge (Apr 11, 2016)

red /red combo must be quite rare, are you sure you want to change it?


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

burtz said:


> Shame about your silver TT, was the whole reason i bought one in silver lol
> 
> Red looks good man!


Cheers mate , is a shame as if it wasn't for the paint going bad would of loved to keep it and would of dealt with the turbo with a hybrid but with the current prices of mk1 TT's it has to be a very special car to warrant a £2000+ paint job



Ian_W said:


> Nice!
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


always had my eye on your TT :wink:



ImageTT said:


> Would you be interested in doing a deal with my mint alcantara interior against your red leather?


No Thanks , i have a very good condition black interior if you are interested though :wink:



razoredge said:


> red /red combo must be quite rare, are you sure you want to change it?


I know i said i was going to change them in my post above but after living with them for a few days they really are growing on me and make the interior a lovely place to sit so may just keep them... undecided yet :lol:

Done a few bits over the last couple of days , number 1 was to change the thermostat which resulted in plenty of cuts and grazes on my arms and a snapped dipstick tube... i swear to god i hate that job, absolutely no access :x also fitted a new bosch maf sensor from ecp ( £62 ) and new tube from TPS ( £5 ) . Phoned up Audi to find its still due a recall for coil packs so booked in for 30th  Fitted a few bits to the Engine bay from the Silver car which are the Bling kit for the panels/covers, polished charge pipe , Forge 007p, along with the metal plate and dipstick. Fitted the Liquid TT as well. Also been pretty busy stripping down the Silver car... few pics 

from this :










to this :


















Liquid :










Silver Car


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Looks even better in the metal - nice to meet you the other day, cleaned the valence up and have now wrapped it up for my birthday!

Sad when you have to collect your own birthday presents lol!

By the way, I'm still having nightmares about the paint on the silver one ha ha ha!


----------



## burtz (Sep 7, 2015)

Did you ever make a thread for the silver one?

Engine bay looks clean!


----------



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

Love the Misano Red !
Will look 100x better once you swap out the red interior for the black.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

A bit of a big update.... ( i knew i would be shit at keeping up with this :lol: )

Anyway few weeks in to ownership and while driving from from the Chinese take away my clutch pedal decides its had enough of my ridiculously stiff clutch ( probably on its way out ) and decided to sink to the floor leaving me some nice bits in the foot well :roll: Luckily i wasn't to far away from home and was able to get the car home in 2nd gear... At this point i was still breaking the silver TT so decided to see what the pedal was like on that and to my surprise it had been welded before  so whipped it off and set about fitting it to the red car, few hours later and i had a fully working clutch pedal again although i did notice the rod on the master cylinder had bent ( probably from the pedal snapping.. ) so will also need changing..

The snapped pedal:









At this point i decided it was time to sort a new clutch / dmf / master cylinder to get this red car to how my silver one was ( lovely soft clutch pedal due to a new clutch/dmf/gearbox ) so did a bit of shopping around and got a new Luk clutch kit with the correct DMF and Master cylinder from GSF with 45% discount total cost was £450 , this lot will be getting fitted by 4Rings in Dartford on the 18th July along with a few other bits...

New clutch/dmf/master cyclinder:









Also decided i wanted some new hoses in this TT so have replaced most of them although this is an ongoing process... so far have changed the Tip to a Red Badger Bill V.2.2 3" Hose with S2000 K&N, Red Forge Turbo to charge pipe hose, N75 and Recirc valve hoses, Both PCV Hoses as well as the Forge hoses for the suction jet crap under the inlet, also changed, the suction jet, pcv valve and 2 brittle plastic pipes that go with the pcv system ( one that leads to the pcv hose other to the oil filter housing ) :

Few of the hoses etc fitted :

































Next up downpipe needed sorting, didn't want to risk running the relentless again due to it cracking last time so went for a Pipeworx 3" Downpipe and decat , am very very happy with the quality of it and looks to be made out of some proper steel rather than stuff with the thickness of a crisp packet, welds also look decent quality [smiley=thumbsup.gif] will be gtting fitted along with the clutch as have no interest of fitting it again , been there and done that thank you :lol: so fitted on the 18th by 4rings..

Downpipe and Decat section :

















for comparison :lol: 









Always wanted some 4 Pots for the TT as had a set on my old Clio and they were brilliant so when a set of LCR Brembos popped up on here with disc, pads and lines i snapped them up  , i was assured by the seller they were in perfect working order but paint needed sorting ... they arrived and i decided to send them off to get refurbished, the report came back as perfect working condition just needed a repaint so decided to paint them in Post box Red :lol: Tbh the repaint took a lot longer then expected and have only just got them back so not actually got them fitted but they do look very nice now, lets hope they perform just as well 

Before :

































After:

















































Am going to the Ring in September so decided it was time to sort out the Haldex controller so contacted Whenab on here and got a really good deal on a brand new HPA Touch Motion controller with performance suite , only arrived this week so will be fitting it shortly and report back but no doubt it will be good 

HPA Touch motion:

















As i mentioned at the beginning i was never to keen on the black wheels which was a shame as they had just been refurbed, i decided to get my Silver wheel that were on the silver TT refurbished by Lepsons as have been impressed with there work in the past... as i hoped they came out stunning and car now looks a lot better on its Silver wheels  also fitted new Goodyear F1's all round..

Refurbished wheels:

















































On the car:

























Have done other bits but haven't taken pics of stuff as was likely covered in mess and didn't want to touch the camera but include fitting the Koni Coilovers , Forge Tie bars, Front wishbones with cookbots/ Powerflex bushes, R32 front and rear ARB , fitted Blueflame catback exh , new front ball joints, new drop links, haldex oil/filter change, oil change, micro switch and no doubt a few other bits i have forgotten but will no doubt update as i remember :lol:

Have a few other bits and bobs to do like order a new set of Siemens Deka 630cc injectors for when its mapped as according to the Liquid TT its already running 255bhp premap so will no doubt run out of puff once waks gets his hand on it if i were to keep std injectors, order a few more engine hoses then give the paint a damn good detailing 

Liquid Reading :









Our great British summer, 2 mins previous to this sun was out and i just finished the drop link change: :roll: 









Thats it for now :lol:


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Looking really good!

Wheels and callipers look impressive - might consider both BCS/Lepsons

DC


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

DC240S said:


> Looking really good!
> 
> Wheels and callipers look impressive - might consider both BCS/Lepsons
> 
> DC


Cheers mate...

Can highly recommend lepsons for the wheel refurbish as the quality of work/ finish is stunning and time scales are bang on. ( I dropped them off on a Saturday and we're ready for collection on Wednesday  )

Brake Caliper Specialist on the other hand were so so... quality of work/ finish is excellent BUT there time scales are terrible... was originally told 15 days turnaround but this ended up being more like 30days turnaround with me having to do some chasing up in the end but have now got them back at last. I should of paid more attention to the Google reviews as most say the same thing.. good quality but shit time scales :roll:


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

New injectors arrived today, Siemens Deka 630cc as recommended by Wak 

Also booked the car in with Wak for mapping which will be getting done in 2 weeks (24th).. can't wait :twisted:

Will hopefully be able to fit the brakes this weekend , will update if i do


----------



## intott (Apr 7, 2015)

Jay-225 said:


> New injectors arrived today, Siemens Deka 630cc as recommended by Wak
> 
> Also booked the car in with Wak for mapping which will be getting done in 2 weeks (24th).. can't wait :twisted:
> 
> Will hopefully be able to fit the brakes this weekend , will update if i do


Plenty of head room which these injectors.
Just wanted to say that I got the same 630s from the same company and noticed that the lower seals did not fit as tight in the injector cups as the seals on my 550cc bosch. For the small price of the seals I replaced for good measure.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

intott said:


> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> > New injectors arrived today, Siemens Deka 630cc as recommended by Wak
> ...


Interesting! Did you fit the standard Bam lower injector o-rings ? also wak supplies some sort of spacer to fit them .. same with yours ?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks great Jay, still think you should sell me the red leather 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Looking great  Have you fitted the touch motion yet - what do you think?

Has the silver one gone now (if not do you still have the mirror housings)?


----------



## Bcruz (Oct 27, 2015)

How much would you want for the red leather interior if you decide to sell it buddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 89forever (Jun 24, 2016)

On your silver breaker if the paint code is LY7W i may be interested in the drivers door, bonnet and passenger sill. Depending where you are in the country i could come remove them myself


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

gogs said:


> Looks great Jay, still think you should sell me the red leather
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will swap it for your Front Bumper 


rusTTy_racer said:


> Looking great  Have you fitted the touch motion yet - what do you think?
> 
> Has the silver one gone now (if not do you still have the mirror housings)?


Touch Motion fitted today see below  

Shell has gone but have a few bits left including 2 full doors with mirror housings although these will need respraying!



Bcruz said:


> How much would you want for the red leather interior if you decide to sell it buddy
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its not for sale now mate sorry , really has got under my skin and absolutely love it now :lol:



89forever said:


> On your silver breaker if the paint code is LY7W i may be interested in the drivers door, bonnet and
> passenger sill. Depending where you are in the country i could come remove them myself


As above shell has gone but do have the doors left which are currently complete although the drivers side does need a respray.. i am based in london, pm me if interested 

Ok so done a few more bit this weekend which included turning this TT into a fully functioning 4WD as has been running in 2WD since i bought it few months back :roll: My suspicions were raised when i was getting a lot of wheel spin when coming off roundabouts plus torque steer and just general strange behavior compared to my Silver TT but thought it may just be a bit slow to react and needed a oil/filter which i carried out... it was at this point while up in the air with all wheels off the ground i put it in gear and low and behold no rwd at all [smiley=bigcry.gif]. I did some investigation worked and ran an output test on VCDS which reviled the precharge pump to be dead...Silver TT to the rescue again and i pulled the pump out my old haldex as it knew it to be 100% working  I only got round to fitting it this weekend as been pretty busy but is now 100% working doing the same test as before. ( Vid below :lol: )






The knackered Pump:









New one Fitted :









As the 4wd was now working as intended i decided to fit the HPA Touch Motion Controller. Install was very easy... have taken some pics so you get the idea :lol: Only been out for a small drive so far but can 100% notice a difference especially when it is set to comp mode :twisted: will have a good play with it over the coming days and report back. Need to find somewhere to put the screen as not happy where it is at the sec...

Wiring under car to controller :

































Screen with Performance suite:

























Blueflame exhaust fitted few weeks back :

















Was actually going to fit the Brembos this weekend but that has been put on hold till next week as i need to order 4 new copper washers from Goodridge for the hoses/banjo bolt as i seem to have misplaced mine :roll: Also in for it clutch/dmf & 3" dp fitting @ 4rings next Monday. More to come....


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I love the blueflame exhaust, wish I could get one for my V6 ☹

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

gogs said:


> I love the blueflame exhaust, wish I could get one for my V6 ☹
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah shame they have stopped making car exhaust as they were stunning systems 

Maybe try a custom exhaust for the V6 that way you get it exactly how you want it to look and sound  Friend my mine is about to go this route on his 225 as he wants 3" tailpipes , rest of the exhaust will also be 3" to the decat ... think he mentioned £500 for an idea on price


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Another update 

So after a week of driving with the HPA Touch motion i can honestly say its one of the best things i have done to a TT in 4 1/2 years of ownership, really does change the car for the better especially when it is in Comp/orange mode and is a constant 40-50% split to the rear :twisted: why it wasn't made like this by Audi i will have no idea as it rides so much better and has no problem with uneven rough roads etc , one thing i love is now is because the haldex is always engaged when taking a corner the car no longer becomes unsettled like it did with the standard haldex which would decided to kick in mid corner :roll: just totally flat and stable now, stunning  Having the ability to change modes on the fly is another brilliant feature, sometimes don't fancy having so much rear drive not a problem as you can knock it down to sport/blue , standard , custom or totally off  This is one mod i would 100% recommend to any one who enjoys driving their TT 

Its not 100% perfect though as the screen has its issues , screen scratches REALLY easy and battery last about 20mins without being plugged in , also a pain in the arse to mount and still not sure where to put it permanently :?

Car is going in to 4 Rings tomorrow ( 18th ) for its Clutch, Dmf, Master cylinder , 3" Downpipe / Decat change , all going well should have it back on Tuesday then getting mapped by Wak next Sunday 

Done a few more bits this weekend which consisted of giving the car a full clay in preparation for its paint detail which i will do next week , Cleaned and conditioned the Red Leather Interior with Gliptone and fitted the Brembo brakes ( DS2500 pads ) , Will give them a proper try on the way to 4 rings tomorrow but from the short drive i had seems all good so far 

Leather Cleaned and Conditioned:


















Koni Coilovers ( fitted few weeks back ) :










Old brakes :










New Brembo brakes :


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Leather has come up really well! I MUST do mine!


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

ProjectMick said:


> Leather has come up really well! I MUST do mine!


Yeah its good stuff that Gliptone and makes the leather have a nice matt finish and smells really good too  
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gliptone-Leat ... Sw3xJVV8dR

Dropped the car off at 4Rings this morning , Brakes performed faultlessly on the way and started to get really good as i got some temp in to them. Looking forward to picking the car up with the new bits fitted and is nice ( although a strange feeling ) to have someone else work on my car when i normally do everything myself :lol: Will hopefully be ready tomorrow if not then Wednesday


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

So Picked the car up last Wednesday from 4 Rings, must say they did a brilliant job and all done to a very high standard, HIGHLY RECOMMEND THEM. New clutch/dmf/master cylinder and the pedal feels as light as a feather, just what i wanted  Dean did say the clutch that came out wasn't the worst he had seen but i couldn't deal with that stiff pedal anymore :lol: New Pipeworx 3" downpipe and decat fitted, perfect fit but was touching the exhaust heat shield as the flexi part is huge... few smacks to the heat shield with hammer and bar and all is good :lol: Sounds absolutely stunning with the blueflame now has a really nice deep growl with lots of pops and crackles 8) The Brakes just keep getting better , have so much confidence in them now an give a really nice pedal feel with so much stopping force 

So off to Waks today to finally get the car mapped, arrived at Waks and he set about fitting the New Siemens Injectors followed by a few test which all went well apart from a slight leak from the Forge 007p dv which we fixed retested and held 30psi so all good now  Then onto mapping, base map uploaded we go for a drive low down car feels like it has slightly more torque than before and seems to be more responsive to throttle inputs , feeling all good  Eventually arrive to a nice bit of road , open it up in 3rd and car feels fast at first but by 4k starts holding back and generally doesn't feel good from then on :? we do another run which feels the same and then pull into a layby ... Wak goes over the many logs then shows me one and says problem is the Fuel pump is kanckered [smiley=bigcry.gif] basically was running lean with the new 630cc inj maxing duty cycle :lol: Had a very similar problem on my old Clio so knew what he was on about. Wak was extremely helpful and took his time to show me the various logs he took and explain/show me exactly what was going wrong. Wasn't much we could do at this point so i will be taking it easy on the current map it has while i wait for a New pump to arrive ( just ordered http://fuelperformance.co.uk/index.php? ... ct_id=5744 ) , once it arrives will get it fitted then back to Waks to finish off the map  it did make 275bhp while running lean but obviously wont be using that just yet :lol:


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Love this! Often think of changing the direction I have gone with mine to a more performance orientated build like this.

Keep it up


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cheers bud 

Its kinda of a continuation of where my silver one was heading before the paint fucked up [smiley=bigcry.gif]

So another update 

Fuel Pump arrived last week and i set about fitting it Wednesday evening , the job was a pain in the arse tbh as it quickly got dark constantly pissed down with rain and had no room to move about and the stupid fuel pump hosing/sender is under tension so wants to pop back out while fitting it back in the tank [smiley=bigcry.gif] Persevered and eventually had it fitted  It is quite a bit louder when priming but to be expected from a high flow pump, can't really hear it when driving apart from a slight hum at idle.

So went for a drive and the car is now a lot better with it pulling very fast to the red line , seems to have done the trick then  did quite a few wot runs and all looked good on the liquid so contacted Wak again to ask him to check all is running ok... He was able to fit me in today so went to see him this morning and we did some runs / logs, Car was running much better with the new fuel pump and made 275bhp same as last time but obviously has the fuel to feed midrange punch where it really is strong and was running lean previously. we did find it strange that even with this new pump fitted injector duty cycle was still pretty high for state of tune ( 74% max ) vs a similar car with std pump but same injectors ( 59% max ). Its not a massive issue as i have plenty of headroom but would of like it to be a touch lower so have ordered a new fuel pressure regulator incase mine is on the way out or maybe i have a dud pump :roll: ... will report back with findings.

Have also bought a Forge front mount intercooler as think it will be handy running 1.5bar ( 22psi ) , was originally going to get wmi kit which i will still get at a later date but seems Forge have the 225 intercooler on sale as they are currently £440 reduced from £750 odd (<far to expensive :x ) Hopefully help keep inlet temps down and hang onto the boost a little longer 

Detailed the car on Saturday , came up pretty good being the first red car i have polished :lol: Used Menzerna PO91L on a Menzerna Polishing pad / Meguiars g220 v2 DA , i felt the car had plenty of gloss after that so then applied Auto Glym High Definition wax by hand. Detailing is not a process i enjoy doing as it takes ages and is boring but the results are well worth it and long lasting 

Some Pics:


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking very good mate, red is one of the more rewarding colours to work with


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks outstanding mate


----------



## TT AJ (Jul 30, 2016)

Just had a good read of this and what a great looking car you have and some real nice progress made  
Almost certain Iv'e seen this on the A13 once or twice over the past year?


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ian_W said:


> Looking very good mate, red is one of the more rewarding colours to work with


Yeah i am impressed with how it came out on this car, when i did the silver TT you could see it had been done but due to it being silver reflections etc weren't as good... actually put me off getting another silver car again :lol: My Clio was dark blue and that came up really well also done a few BMW's for friends but again dark colours , black , blue etc all coming up lovely 



alexi7 said:


> Looks outstanding mate


cheers bud  Did you even get to the bottom of the problem you were having ?



TT AJ said:


> Just had a good read of this and what a great looking car you have and some real nice progress made
> Almost certain Iv'e seen this on the A13 once or twice over the past year?


Thanks , it was made a lot easier having an already part modded TT that i just broke so most parts where ready to be fitted straight on  Very likely , have only had it 4 months but use the A13 on a daily basis going to, work, shopping ,out etc :lol:

Car is running pretty well and has picked up some more power probably due to a cooler day (17deg today) vs when it was mapped (26deg). made 282 BHP Today


----------



## gazrawly (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks great Jay! Told you that machine polish would make it a stunner

Nice work 8)


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Few updates 8)

First off the HFP-A36HV Fuel Pump that i recently installed decided to start playing up and was not providing enough fuel making the car run lean ... i had my suspicions about this pump from the start :roll: I ended up contacting Fuelperformance and got a replacement DW65V Pump sent out rather than go for another HFP pump. The DW65V arrived swiftly and was installed last week, result is the car is running much much better with injector duty cycles in the 59% range rather than 70%+ with the knackered pump... 

few install pics for anyone interested :

New DW65v Fuel Pump:










Faulty HFP Pump removed from car:










Fuel pump casing dismantled:










DW65v installed :










Back in car :










The results ( before/after ) :


















Secondly my Forge Intercooler has finally arrived after waiting some 6 weeks for it :roll: but at least it is here now and am able to fit it before i go to the Ring next week ... so will be stripping the front end down tomorrow to get this and the rest of the red Forge hoses fitted  For anyone interested in its size i have measured the core (minus end tanks) at 540mm width, 275mm height and 50mm deep , i will be logging the iat after this is fitted to compare to the standard twin setup that is currently fitted [smiley=book2.gif]

More pics :




























Also have got my old V6 Spoiler resprayed in Phantom Black to match the Rear Valance that is fitted , will be getting fitted tomorrow if i have time after the intercooler change ... not looking forward to sanding the paint on the car but i suppose it will be covered by the Spoiler :lol:










Will pop some pics up when both intercooler and spoiler has been fitted 8)


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Great work as always. Have fun at the ring!


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

rusTTy_racer said:


> Great work as always. Have fun at the ring!


Cheers bud, am really looking forward to it 

Ok so i have eventually got the Intercooler fitted perfectly , i did get it all fitted on Sunday but i wasn't 100% happy with the fit so pulled the bumper back off today to realign/cut various bits and bobs :roll: I needed to cut around 10mm from the Forge charge pipe to intercooler hose as without cutting it was far to long and ended up being kinked and touching the alternator... i did try the standard hose which fits perfectly just the Forge version doesn't :-? Also had to take a chunk out of the crash bar as it was pressed right up against the intercooler on the drivers side, after cutting clears fine 

Haven't had much time to drive the car with it on as have been pretty busy but will go for a drive tomorrow to get the alignment checked and maybe get some logs if i get the time ... in the short journeys i have done with it on the car does feel a touch more punchy and eager to get going but need more time too see what real benefits i gain from it 

Have also fitted the Spoiler but currently don't have any pics as it is being held on with clamps while the Tiger seal goes off over night... Will get some pics of it tomorrow 

Intercooler pics:

Old intercoolers and pipework removed :



















New Forge Intercooler fitted :


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

Great pics something I'm considering in the future, do forge provide good installation instructions, was there any issues with the headlight washer system? Also couldn't see the air temp sensor do you have to relocate or does it attach in the same place.
Sorry for all the questions, great build thread and great car.
Brian


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

BrianB said:


> Great pics something I'm considering in the future, do forge provide good installation instructions, was there any issues with the headlight washer system? Also couldn't see the air temp sensor do you have to relocate or does it attach in the same place.
> Sorry for all the questions, great build thread and great car.
> Brian


Hi Brian,

Fire away with the questions.. am happy to help 

The installation instructions Forge provide are very basic and you can hardly see the pictures due to them being bad quality and black and white :roll: it would of been a much better idea if they supplied a link to a PDF online etc ..

Headlight washers fit fine and work as should after installation , take a look at the pics below and you will see that each hose that comes off the intercooler has a flat part made on it , this is for the headlight washers and they basically sit right up ( partly squashed ) to the hoses but do fit and cause no issues ..



















The Air temp sensor and horns have to be relocated, Forge suggest using the old intercooler bracket to mount them to which i done , had to spin the horns around a bit but no real issues .. Ambient air temp sensor now lives where the old passanger side intercooler was and seems to give an accurate reading...



















Spoiler is securely fitted now, pics below


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi,

Thanks for the feedback all good to know, I thought the price of the forge fmic had come down when I looked on their site a few weeks ago, just hope it stays that way as I think now it's probably a more competitive price.
Thanks again for the answers to my questions and good luck at the ring.
Brian,


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

BrianB said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback all good to know, I thought the price of the forge fmic had come down when I looked on their site a few weeks ago, just hope it stays that way as I think now it's probably a more competitive price.
> Thanks again for the answers to my questions and good luck at the ring.
> Brian,


Yeah that is what pushed me towards buying it ... slightly more attractive price at £440 compared to £750 :lol:

A word of WARNING if you do plan on buying one be prepared to wait , i paid for this on 31st July heard nothing for weeks until i phoned up Forge and was told it has a 4-5 week wait time although that ended up being a 6 week wait for me :roll:


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi there, just wondered if you have any data on the iat post fmic fit compared to the OEM set up, are the potential gains worth the cost. Does having a fmic make the OEM setup work better or is the money better invested perhaps uprated fuel pump and different injectors?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

BrianB said:


> Hi there, just wondered if you have any data on the iat post fmic fit compared to the OEM set up, are the potential gains worth the cost. Does having a fmic make the OEM setup work better or is the money better invested perhaps uprated fuel pump and different injectors?


the gains are not potential - they are definite! It will be one of the most critical upgrades if you are aiming for a jump in power










and after an upgrade










You are reading "intake air temperature" which is 3rd column in from the right.

Loving your engine bay Jay :mrgreen:


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

Looks like the fmic has just moved up the to do list, thanks for the info


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well i made it back and had a brilliant time :lol:

The Nurburgring is absolutely awesome and is one of those place you must visit at least once in your life if you enjoy driving / cars etc  The weekend went pretty well but wasn't with out its hiccups, the car performed brilliantly suspension/ grip wise but the engine/turbo started playing up on my 1st lap halfway round , i didn't know at the time but basically the car was getting to hot with egt and oil temps both very high and cut loads of power ( 35bp ) due to egt safety mode kicking in ( egt 980deg, oil 140deg ) the car also wouldn't rev past 5k and was really flat [smiley=bigcry.gif] i did 2 laps with the car like this and decided to cool it off for the day as apart from doing the ring i had driven 400mile across Europe to reach the place :roll:

Saturday came and car had lost loads of power and would struggle to make its requested boost of 1.5bar, luckily i had the laptop with me so was able to log the car on the awesome German roads :wink: and send them over to Wak to have a look at , unfortunately all we could tell was the turbo was struggling to make boost so power was down ( 250bhp ) as everything else looked perfect just running lower boost and power :? i decided to just drive it as it is as wasn't much i could do in Germany.. didn't get to go out on the ring on Saturday due to a big accident so had a relaxing day sight seeing and a beautiful steak meal at Pistonklause resturant ( HIGHLY RECOMMENDED :lol: )

Sunday came and as it was my last day i was determine to enjoy myself regardless of what the car wants/doesn't want to do , so off to the ring i went... and low and behold the car starts to drive better again, well at least 95% but was able to have full use of the rev range for most of the laps ( had a few egt warning hold backs but full use of revs unlike Friday ) and the car behaved pretty much faultless from then on with power back to 285bhp  As i said above suspension wise the car was unreal and was so well behaved , the car had huge amounts of grip and the handling was very neutral with no under steer at all, just pointed the wheel where i want the the car went  really couldn't fault it and was such a pleasure to drive round there 

Had a good long chat with Wak today and will be next fitting both an oil cooler and WMI to help keep EGT down while pushing the car to extremes ... then back to the Ring in June :wink:

Have taken 3 videos in HD , links below : ( please excuse my foul mouth at times :roll: :lol: )


























And lots of pics, have ordered a few of these without the watermarks on and in high res, will pop them up when they arrive


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

BrianB said:


> Hi there, just wondered if you have any data on the iat post fmic fit compared to the OEM set up, are the potential gains worth the cost. Does having a fmic make the OEM setup work better or is the money better invested perhaps uprated fuel pump and different injectors?


Hi Brian,

I haven't had a chance to log intake air temps yet but as i have to do some logging later tonight for egt's i will also do a few runs for iat's to compare on paper... i will say that while on the way to Germany i saw the lowest inlet temp on the liquid at 25deg while outside ambient temp was 18deg so just a 7deg difference which i was happy about but was done on a motorway at 80mph+ so plenty of good flow to the cooler. It would of been interesting to see what the temps were when doing 160mph+ on the Autobahn but had my eye on the road and liquid gauge was on egt :lol:

Some of my hi-Res shots of come through so will post them up 



getting some rear wheel lift here :lol:


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi Jay,

Had my car mapped today and was talking to Rick about the fmic and my understanding was that I really need to have higher capacity injectors as the OEM injectors could reach their limit with the better airflow through the fmic.
Fantastic pics from the ring BTW


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Fantastic pictures mate, looks at home on the ring.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Brilliant photos dude and well done for surviving!!


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

BrianB said:


> Hi Jay,
> 
> Had my car mapped today and was talking to Rick about the fmic and my understanding was that I really need to have higher capacity injectors as the OEM injectors could reach their limit with the better airflow through the fmic.
> Fantastic pics from the ring BTW


Its not really a power gain thing , more to keep inlet temps down so the car makes the power it is supposed to on hotter days... always good to have extra fuel capacity though if power is around 280bhp if under this then standard will be fine 



Ian_W said:


> Fantastic pictures mate, looks at home on the ring.


Cheers mate , Very happy with how they came out 



NickG said:


> Brilliant photos dude and well done for surviving!!


Haha, all my practice on Gran Turismo certainly helped :wink:

Do you plan on going again ? i will be going twice next year in either May/June and later in September... can't wait [smiley=bigcry.gif] Do you have an oil cooler fitted and what are your temps like on track ? anything like 140deg ? do have any issues with EGT's on track ?

Cheers bud 

I found this picture while searching for a few of mine...   :lol:










Also i am pretty sure i have found the source of all my issues this weekend, whilst checking over the car this evening i found the hose from the N75 to the actuator was completely split ... i did wonder why i was getting so much surge and the car had an almighty punch at 4k. I have no idea how i missed this whilst checking the car on Saturday but it must have been split ... anyway reconnected it and the car is no longer surging like hell and is pretty much driving as it should for now ... :roll:










Last of my Pics,

My steak cooking on a hot stone @ Pistonklause [smiley=chef.gif] ( was medium to well done when finished :lol: )










Last of my pics taken by one of my friends ...


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Great pics!

A journey I will have to make.


----------



## spudmurphy (Jul 6, 2016)

Car looks good, and the 'ring is definitely one of the places that must be visited if you are a petrolhead! Not been yet in the TT, but I'm sure I'll find a weekend to head over for a couple of laps and a steak.

Al


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Looks like you enjoyed yourself, not to sure about the passenger a tad out of his comfort zone :lol:


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

DC240S said:


> Great pics!
> 
> A journey I will have to make.


You will not regret it i promise you that  :wink:



spudmurphy said:


> Car looks good, and the 'ring is definitely one of the places that must be visited if you are a petrolhead! Not been yet in the TT, but I'm sure I'll find a weekend to head over for a couple of laps and a steak.
> 
> Al


Couldn't agree more, really is one of the things to do before you die :lol: ... The Steak is lovely , very tender 



Delta4 said:


> Looks like you enjoyed yourself, not to sure about the passenger a tad out of his comfort zone :lol:


Haha, yeah that is my good friend Gaz ( drives the Avus TT ) , to be fair to him he did say to me before hand he is not a good passenger but i wanted some payback for making me throw up when he took me out in Bedford few years ago :lol:

As i said above, will be going twice next year and if anyone wants to come along with us you are more than welcome  ..


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

As above... seriously cool 

I love the concentration on your face in some of the pics :lol: . Shame the TT wasn't 100% but maybe sometimes that is for the best as you need to drive home lol. 8)

I would be tempted to come over too (a possible maybe! ha) if you are planning more trips :wink:


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

rusTTy_racer said:


> As above... seriously cool
> 
> I love the concentration on your face in some of the pics :lol: . Shame the TT wasn't 100% but maybe sometimes that is for the best as you need to drive home lol. 8)
> 
> I would be tempted to come over too (a possible maybe! ha) if you are planning more trips :wink:


Haha yeah really have to concentrate while driving around there... Its the other drivers you really need to watch out for as the quality of driving ranges from excellent to abysmal with everything in between :lol: classic example is the polo in vid 1 which wants to stick to my rear bumper then overtakes me and almost goes off track :roll: or the M4 in vid 3 who has no idea what side of the track overtaking is done on ( left side btw ) and sticks to the left wanting me to essentially undertake him :roll: Some of the drivers though are seriously fast and appear out of nowhere so need to keep an eye out for them as well... its all good fun though and adds to the experience 

Yeah is a shame the TT wasn't 100% , the one time i actually wanted it to perform [smiley=bigcry.gif] but it did make it round 5 laps and get me back home safely even though the Turbo was working mega hard due to the leak :lol: Am a bit pissed that i didn't notice the split on Saturday but not worth crying over spilt milk as am back next year with a vengeance :wink:

Would be a pleasure to have more TT's come along  We wont be booking anything until January when the Ring Calendar gets released but as soon as i know what days we are going i will pop a post up to inform you , what i do know 100% is that it will be a Thursday to Monday Trip with 3 full days on track so we leave UK Thursday morning to arrive at the Ring/Hotel on Thursday evening, unpack and relax for the night. wake up Friday for a full day ( 8:00am-7:00pm ) on the ring with the same till Sunday then wake up Monday morning and drive back to the UK for Monday evening . Obviously no need to be on track all that time as you may want to do other things , Sightseeing , museum etc but the track will be open for when ever you want to do some laps ... This trip i just done was very rushed left Friday morning returning Sunday evening with a couple hours on track each day ( although was closed sat due to a fatal  ) this was due to booking it so late and its the best days we could of got but wont be an issue next time


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi Jay,
Another question for you, ref jacking, looking back at the fmic install have you used the reinforced section of the front chassis rail as the lifting point using the trolley jack and then put the axle stands under the large bolt at the back of the subframe on each side?
Have read lots of the threads on here and there are lots referring to the slotted "hockey puck" on the lifting point where you would put the original car jack. Just wondered if there was a safe alternative that won't damage the car.
Cheers Brian


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

BrianB said:


> Hi Jay,
> Another question for you, ref jacking, looking back at the fmic install have you used the reinforced section of the front chassis rail as the lifting point using the trolley jack and then put the axle stands under the large bolt at the back of the subframe on each side?
> Have read lots of the threads on here and there are lots referring to the slotted "hockey puck" on the lifting point where you would put the original car jack. Just wondered if there was a safe alternative that won't damage the car.
> Cheers Brian


hi bud

You got it pretty much bang on, used the double skinned bit of the chassis rail to jack the car up but have used the axle stands under the rubber hockey puck things ... Reason being a previous owner of this car has used them to jack the car up and they are pretty squashed so no harm in using them now as damage has been done :roll: I will say the car is extremely stable like this and is very safe just a shame it squashes the pucks in a little bit. Alternatively you could jack it from the rear subframe bolt and place a axle stand under the double skinned chassis rail which will also be very safe.


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks Jay, that's made the whole jacking issue a lot clearer.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Few small updates , nothing major...

First off the Haldex began to play up few months back and i was getting lots of binding and wheel skipping while reversing or doing 3 point turns etc , i thought it may be the HPA Touch motion causing issues but i unplugged it and ran the car as standard and it was still binding so knew it wasn't that ... i then pulled the fuse which resulted in the car driving a lot better with no binding/skipping of the wheels but had horrendous amounts of wheelspin so knew it must be a goosed Haldex controller ( maybe this is the reason the original pump died ? ) rather than seized clutch packs . I remembered seeing Mondo selling a used Haldex controller on the forum so took a punt on it... few messages and i drove to collect it just before Christmas  Got round to fitting it last week and very happy to report the car is no long binding / skipping and now releases the clutch packs when supposed to resulting in the car driving a hell of a lot better and not fighting itself when doing tight turns etc  
Hopefully this is the end of my Haldex issues having changed both the pump and controller :roll:

Arse in the air:










old unit off:










New fitted :










Not done much under the engine bay apart from change the spark plugs to NGK BKR7EIX ( iridium version of the 7E ) and fit some red silicone vacuum hoses to the N75 to actuator , DV to N249 and the 2 vac lines under the inlet manifold 1 goes to the fpr other to the N249 again.. pics below. I have also changed both track rod ends as one of the rubber covers had split. Bought a new sump and oil strainer with relevant gaskets as will be dropping it on the next oil change as the car is knocking on the door of 100k so time to be done! Also picked up a double cup holder on the forum for a very reasonable price , at last have somewhere to put my Greggs Hot Chocolate on the way to work :lol:

Pulling the manifold off to get to 2 small vac lines :roll:










PCV crap which i changed few months back..










Manifold off with new vac lines ..










back together ..



















new trackrod ends..



















new sump and bits..










Found some more horses in this cold weather :lol:










Twin Cup holder...










Have ordered a new Mocal 16 row oil cooler with thermostatic plate ( 80deg ) but will fit it when i do the sump at the next oil change in a few months , will take pics when i do ... Have also been speaking to both Wak and Bill at badger 5 about fitting the AEM water meth injection kit and will be going up to Bills sometime in the next month or 2 to get it fitted ( need a few days off work as a 2 day job ) then back to Wak to get it mapped. Have booked to go to the Ring again in mid June so needs to be all done before then!! ( if you are interested in coming along pm me and will give you exact dates we are going ) . When i get back will concentrate on getting the engine forged and adding the AET-380 Package that Bill does ... well that's the plan :lol:


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oil cooler arrived today , as above will be fitting when i do the next oil change. Will be mounting the oil cooler in the space the right hand intercooler use to live as provides plenty of cooling and will be able to get a clean run to the sandwich plate with the hoses.. will take pictures when i fit it all up


----------



## DH94 (Mar 10, 2016)

Jay-225 said:


> Oil cooler arrived today , as above will be fitting when i do the next oil change. Will be mounting the oil cooler in the space the right hand intercooler use to live as provides plenty of cooling and will be able to get a clean run to the sandwich plate with the hoses.. will take pictures when i fit it all up


Nice to see the project is still going strong!

I look forward to hearing the results of how the car performs after the oil cooler is fitted!


----------



## scottnybottny123 (Jul 19, 2011)

Jay-225 said:


> old unit off:


Just a quick question if you'd be so kind; When removing there is a wiring clip on the aluminium rear diff cross member, how did you release the clip? Access is very limited and can only just be felt by finger tip.


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

Looking forward to the oil cooler install, your pics of the FMIC install were invaluable when I fitted mine recently, enjoy reading the progress you are making all good stuff.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

DH94 said:


> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> > Oil cooler arrived today , as above will be fitting when i do the next oil change. Will be mounting the oil cooler in the space the right hand intercooler use to live as provides plenty of cooling and will be able to get a clean run to the sandwich plate with the hoses.. will take pictures when i fit it all up
> ...


Yeah still going at it :lol: i have a list as long as my arm of things i want to do but all in good time 

Tbh the oil cooler is more of a safety thing as i have no interest in seeing the oil temp rocket to 140 deg + when driving the car hard on track etc . This should hopefully keep the oil temp at around 100 deg now 8)



scottnybottny123 said:


> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> > old unit off:
> ...


There are 2 clips holding the haldex wiring in place , as you said 1 is located on the side of the diff next to the plug and the other is right on top of the diff out of sight .. you can pull the clip off the side if you want and place it in another position or the wiring should easily pop out, the one on top of the diff is a bit more tricky and you need to get both hands around the diff and follow the wiring with your hands ( very tight up there so helps if hands are skinny :lol: ) you will eventually feel where it goes through the clip .. hold both ends of wiring and give a good tug up out the clip. make sure to get it back in the top clip when refitting otherwise the wire will be free to drop on the driveshaft [smiley=bomb.gif]



BrianB said:


> Looking forward to the oil cooler install, your pics of the FMIC install were invaluable when I fitted mine recently, enjoy reading the progress you are making all good stuff.


No probs at all mate, glad they helped  will take lots of pics of the oil cooler install and post them up


----------



## scottnybottny123 (Jul 19, 2011)

Jay-225 said:


> There are 2 clips holding the haldex wiring in place , as you said 1 is located on the side of the diff next to the plug and the other is right on top of the diff out of sight .. you can pull the clip off the side if you want and place it in another position or the wiring should easily pop out, the one on top of the diff is a bit more tricky and you need to get both hands around the diff and follow the wiring with your hands ( very tight up there so helps if hands are skinny :lol: ) you will eventually feel where it goes through the clip .. hold both ends of wiring and give a good tug up out the clip. make sure to get it back in the top clip when refitting otherwise the wire will be free to drop on the driveshaft [smiley=bomb.gif]


Thanks, I'll give it another go soon when I find time to get out under the car


----------



## DH94 (Mar 10, 2016)

Jay-225 said:


> DH94 said:
> 
> 
> > Jay-225 said:
> ...


"Yeah still going at it :lol: i have a list as long as my arm of things i want to do but all in good time 

Tbh the oil cooler is more of a safety thing as i have no interest in seeing the oil temp rocket to 140 deg + when driving the car hard on track etc . This should hopefully keep the oil temp at around 100 deg now 8) "

Hahahaha I know exactly what that list is like, I'm surprised the list doesn't go down to your toes like mine :lol:


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Car hit 100000 Miles yesterday so took a pic to celebrate :lol: Onward and upwards we go


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Random question... how come the DIS shows 'phone'?


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

rusTTy_racer said:


> Random question... how come the DIS shows 'phone'?


Due to the Phone / Radio being linked via Parrot. When ever i make/take a call or just use the phone then it will switch to "Phone" on the dis , will go back to normal when finished


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Update time :lol:

So have finally managed to fit the oil cooler , sump , strainer and a few other bits along the way 

First off i dropped the sump to check the condition of the strainer and seems it either must of been done in the past or has had good oil changes in its life as was very little in it tbh and no real reason to change but as i had a new one fitted it anyway ... can't say i have noticed the difference but nice to know its been done 8)




























Next up i got a Polished Inlet Manifold and Polished/Painted Throttle body off Tristan Cash on the TT Facebook Group... always wanted one of these just never came across one until now 



















I spent yesterday fitting the Oil Cooler, i was originally going to fit it where the smi lived but had a change of heart and decided it would be best placed at the front of the car for the best air flow through the cooler. I had buy a bracket to mount the cooler and lucky had a spare bling kit left over from which i used most of the fitting to secure it to the radiator surround

Mounted to front of car:










Spaced 10mm from aircon rad:










Drill then file away at the plastic to make a hole for hoses :



















Hoses routed through radiator surround :




























Oil feed and return lines :



















Thermostatic Sandwich plate with hoses & oil filter attached :










Bumper on and all fits perfect, can hardly see it due it it being black and behind grill 8) :



















Engine bay with all fitted :










Also wen to see Bill @ Badger5 few days ago..left the car with him for a few days and he kindly fitted the AEM V2 Water Meth Injection kit for me    Done a very neat install and all working very well :wink: Not done any logging yet will try do some tomorrow but am going to see Wak again on Saturday to get it mapped for the Meth :twisted:

Pump and Meth Bottle :










Nozzle mounted Pre tb in the map sensor pipe :


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Love the mounting for the oil cooler! Came out perfectly imo.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Love the mounting for the oil cooler! Came out perfectly imo.


Cheers bud 

Yeah the mount helped loads as i was scratching my head thinking of ways to mount it to the front of the car without welding mounts to the intercooler or fabricating some other mounts to secure it neither of which i could do at home. I have sandwiched a bit of rubber between the oil cooler and intercooler just so it has something to sit on rather than just hanging in thin air alothough with the mount alone it is more than secure enough and have used loctite all the bolts just to make sure its not going anywhere


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

Looking good!

Did the original oilfilter still fit with the thermostatic sandwich plate in there?

And do you have a link where you got the kit from?


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Beunhaas said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Did the original oilfilter still fit with the thermostatic sandwich plate in there?
> 
> And do you have a link where you got the kit from?


Hi mate

The original oil filter does fit but needs to be put on by hand as no longer any room to get a tool on the bottom to undo it... i would say there is around 30-40mm now between the oil filter and crossover pipe.. will get you some pics and exact measurements tomorrow 

Got most from ebay , matt lewis racing :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152043108046? ... EBIDX%3AIT

need to add the thermostatic plate @ £20 and let him know if you require a bigger cooler ie 16 or 19 row etc more £££ or €€€ in your case :wink:

Mount from the same guy :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401283503622? ... EBIDX%3AIT


----------



## intott (Apr 7, 2015)

Loving your work Jay.


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

Great job with the oil cooler.........something else to add to the list possibly!!!


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Beunhaas said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Did the original oilfilter still fit with the thermostatic sandwich plate in there?
> 
> And do you have a link where you got the kit from?


Took some pics and measurements today , at its lowest point the oil filter sits 28mm from the intercooler crossover pipe ...


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok so i have decided to switch to a dual nozzle water meth setup , reason being after speaking to various people Max, Bill ,Wak & reading a few things on the internet it seemed the best thing to do rather than switching to a bigger single nozzle (info: http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?ma ... ath=68_265 ). I now have a AEM 250cc Nozzle in the map sensor pipe and a Devils Own 85cc nozzle in a creation motorsport throttle body sandwich plate post tb. Must say a big thank you to Wak who did the additional wiring work required and supplied me with a pizza and 2 genuine tb gaskets after the creation motorsport ones drastically failed :roll: i also got him to wire the AEM water meth fail safe to the N75 so if i have any issue the car gets cut back to actuator pressure instantly. we are currently in the process of tuning and i will be going back shortly for the next dose of ignition timing increase :twisted: Will say the car currently feels very good and getting no ignition pull in any gear ( we have previously added timing , more to come... ) and inlet temps are ridiculously cold often under ambient temp 

I have also changed my wheels and have swapped mine for a set of Genuine 19" BBS CH 014 as someone on the Facebook group wanted to go back to standard and i wanted a change having run my wheels for almost 5 years . I know the BBS are not a new wheel by any means and are actually a classic now but i have always liked them and fancied a set so decided now was the time  Have done a straight swap with spacers and now running 8mm front / 12mm rear which has the wheels sitting exactly where they were before in relation to the arch line. Very happy with how they look on the car


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Wheels look great and better than std for me.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Hey..I never got no pizza ? 
I hope the cm gasket thingy isnt common .


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Just want to expand the warning on the supplied creation motorsports TB gaskets!

They are utter utter shite! Made of paper mache and bled air along their entire surface area.

Do not use them or remove them immediately and get oem!


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Really that good eh !  nice to know .
Ill replace , now paranoia is setting in .. I wonder how flat the faces of the spacer are .


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

DC240S said:


> Wheels look great and better than std for me.


yeah i do love the RSTT wheels but just fancied a change and think these are one of the best aftermarket wheels for the TT
 


3TT3 said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Hey..I never got no pizza ?
> I hope the cm gasket thingy isnt common .


I ended up binning my breakfast as it wasn't very nice, as a result my stomach started making funny noises and i think Wak felt sorry for me. The chicken Pizza certainly done the job [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
The gaskets are terrible and should be thrown in the bin...


Wak said:


> Just want to expand the warning on the supplied creation motorsports TB gaskets!
> 
> They are utter utter shite! Made of paper mache and bled air along their entire surface area.
> 
> Do not use them or remove them immediately and get oem!


As this man has said proper shit, they literally fell apart after removing them :roll: Tbh the creation motorsport plate wasn't the best either ( surprise surprise ) required a lot of drilling to get the nozzle sitting correctly as pics show..


----------



## ecko223 (May 9, 2017)

Love seeing misano red builds! Keep it up, the car is looking amazing 
Cheers from Canada

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok so i went to the Nurburgring again this weekend 8th-11th as i had some unfinished business from my last trip out :lol: 
Had a brilliant weekend and car behaved itself this time with no egt issues or oil temp issues ... Both water meth and oil cooler working perfectly with max egt at 870 deg compared to last years 980 deg and oil was now sitting at 118 deg max compared to 141 deg last year , a win win situation  inlet temps were also nice and cool  . Did have a small coolant issue which meant water temps very getting a bit hotter than they were supposed to but not to worrying levels and made it home in one piece under its own steam after 8 laps of the ring 

Didn't get to take to many vids as my phone mount broke but had use of a friends go-pro for a few laps while he wasn't using it so got two laps on video 











few pics :




































































































had to visit that steak house again :lol:










night time track walk 8)










such a beautiful country


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Great work and well done for getting the car to the spec it is  This is still on my 'to do' list but as always life seems to get in the way and I still have a few more things to sort out :lol: Countryside looks fab and love the pic in front of the sign - very cool


----------

